# Fan for H60 (High air pressure?)



## Jegergrim (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello, I've been browsing 120mm fans from caseking.de, and found a couple of candidates, but I need help deciding on the fan, note that the price difference is negligible and it will be used for overclocking approximately to 4.5ghz

CPU: 2500k
Cooler:Corsair H60
Case:Lian Li PC-Q08

Fans(PWM not needed, I will try to make it run at its highest RPM):

-Be Quiet Shadow Wings High-Speed: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ter-Shadow-Wings-High-Speed-120mm::17620.html

-Alpenföhn Wing Boost Plus: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...oost-Plus-PWM-Luefter-black-white::17942.html

-Akasa Apache: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/Akasa/Akasa-Apache-120mm-PWM-Fan-black::13872.html

-Gentle Typhoon 1850 RPM (another shop)

Build quality and reliability also matters

Thanks in advance


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 1, 2012)

For maximum performance my adice is the Scythe Gentle Typhoon are the best for the radiators. Although I've never had one.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 1, 2012)

I have a pair of Sunon 120mm fans that move 150cfm at full speed, but with a start-up voltage of 5v. They run well and quiet at low speeds, but if you ever wanted to go for that max overclock and didn't really care about sound they get loud and move a ridiculous amount of air. NewEgg doesn't have the particular one I have anymore, but it is this: SUNON PMD1212PTB1-A 120x120x25mm Double Ball Beari...


----------



## radrok (Jun 1, 2012)

You can't get better than Gentle Typhoons for performance/noise ratio otherwise if you want massive performance pick the 5400 rpm version, be aware that they don't downvolt that good.

I'd get the GT 1850rpm they are very quiet, I got 18 of em in my build.


----------



## Jegergrim (Jun 1, 2012)

I've been reading abit about the typhoons now, from what I read it seems they are very good noise wise, but their air pressure is not nearly as high as other variants with slightly higher noise ratio's, anyone got a comment on this?

5400RPM is too high for my needs, I'll be setting the max at 2200


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 1, 2012)

radrok said:


> I'd get the GT 1850rpm they are very quiet, I got 18 of em in my build.



I only got 2, but they do a marvolous job.

Ive been temped to try out Corsairs new fans though specially the performance ones that claim to have a static pressure of 3.1 at full compared to 1850rpm GT's which have been calculated at 2.8 i think.


----------



## Jegergrim (Jun 1, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I only got 2, but they do a marvolous job.
> 
> Ive been temped to try out Corsairs new fans though specially the performance ones that claim to have a static pressure of 3.1 at full compared to 1850rpm GT's which have been calculated at 2.8 i think.



That is higher than I expected. Could you forward me to the test showing 2.8 air pressure on GT's ? Most places I've looked showed only around 2.1-2.2 :/ If they truly are 2.8 they might be the best choice


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 1, 2012)

Jegergrim said:


> That is higher than I expected. Could you forward me to the test showing 2.8 air pressure on GT's ? Most places I've looked showed only around 2.1-2.2 :/ If they truly are 2.8 they might be the best choice



actually you could be right...

I was trawling through the net a while back looking for better fans for my Antec 920 and i came across a forum where a guy had the complete calculation for the 1850rpm GT posted up. I cant remember the website for shit.


I recommend giving corsairs SP120 High Performance Edition a go. might be worth plugging them into a fan controller though.

the fans are 3.1mm H2o


----------



## Jegergrim (Jun 2, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> actually you could be right...
> 
> I was trawling through the net a while back looking for better fans for my Antec 920 and i came across a forum where a guy had the complete calculation for the 1850rpm GT posted up. I cant remember the website for shit.
> 
> ...



Sorry for the slow reply, been a rough friday 

Those Corsair fans indeed look interesting, although I must admit, it has a slightly higher noise level then I prefer, but I'll see if I can find them around


----------



## Jegergrim (Jun 2, 2012)

Could anyone possibly tell me how Akasa Apache achieves pretty much same performance as the BeQuiet fan, but at a speed of 900 rpm's lower, not to mention the noise?? :/, is this a marketing scam or?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 2, 2012)

Jegergrim said:


> Could anyone possibly tell me how Akasa Apache achieves pretty much same performance as the BeQuiet fan, but at a speed of 900 rpm's lower, not to mention the noise?? :/, is this a marketing scam or?



Ive tried 2 of them in push pull.... they are terrible for rads, they dont move enough air.

However Ive heard of people having success with Akasa Vipers. but i dont think they move as much as 1850rpm GTs


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 2, 2012)

ok this is it best ever choice, silverstone Air Penetrator technology 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8m8fC809TK0
no way other, this is the new technology all brands now going on same design.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 2, 2012)

Hayder_Master said:


> ok this is it best ever choice, silverstone Air Penetrator technology
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8m8fC809TK0
> no way other, this is the new technology all brands now going on same design.



It has poor static pressure compared to Scythe GTs

AP-121 is only rated at 1.71mm H2o

therefore its not the best choice. and i havent seem the same design being used by other brands. if you are refering to the fluid dynamic bearing then there are already a few brands that use the same bearing and theyve beein doing it for ages


----------



## radrok (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes, the silverstone fans are good as case fans but not for radiators.


----------



## Jegergrim (Jun 2, 2012)

Hayder_Master said:


> ok this is it best ever choice, silverstone Air Penetrator technology
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8m8fC809TK0
> no way other, this is the new technology all brands now going on same design.



Thanks for the input, although that fan I've put in the "no-go" list, since it seems to be a really good case/hardware cooling fan, but not the most optimal for radiators, it also seems that it needs a certain distance for max effectiveness.


I guess after reading about the bad performance for the Apache's push pull config, I'll add that to the no-go list aswell, I thought there was something fishy about it. Whilst being 900 RPM's slower, it had the same stats as a 2200 RPM BeQuiet fan...

Caseking.de doesnt sell Gentle Typhoons, so it seems I'm left with the BeQuit 2200 fan


----------



## lastcalaveras (Jun 2, 2012)

Try looking for a thicker fan and attach it to a decent fan controller. I run the 200CFM fan of a Coolermaster HAF-X as the push of my push-pull config on my H60 connected to my NZXT mesh fan controller. I can my AMD1075T down to 14 degree ldle and no hihger than 45 degrees at load with my overclock.


----------



## Perra (Jun 2, 2012)

Hayder_Master said:


> ok this is it best ever choice, silverstone Air Penetrator technology
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8m8fC809TK0
> no way other, this is the new technology all brands now going on same design.



What other brands? that would only be good if you don't have the fan stuck to the rad but a bit away from it, otherwise the air can only go through the rad anyway, its just marketing, has no added value for cooling.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 2, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> It has poor static pressure compared to Scythe GTs
> 
> AP-121 is only rated at 1.71mm H2o
> 
> therefore its not the best choice. and i havent seem the same design being used by other brands. if you are refering to the fluid dynamic bearing then there are already a few brands that use the same bearing and theyve beein doing it for ages



maybe im wrong about who start this technology, but im was do a wide search and find this way is the best way for air directing.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 3, 2012)

Hayder_Master said:


> maybe im wrong about who start this technology, but im was do a wide search and find this way is the best way for air directing.



the OP is talking about cooling a radiator, not a case, the AP121 for case cooling is pretty good.

Jergergrim -  check these out

Ive heard a few people use these on their rads, but they are noisy

(If you click on the link from Corsair i posted earlier - I think they actually allow you to buy it directly from them but im not sure)


----------



## Jegergrim (Jun 3, 2012)

lastcalaveras said:


> Try looking for a thicker fan and attach it to a decent fan controller. I run the 200CFM fan of a Coolermaster HAF-X as the push of my push-pull config on my H60 connected to my NZXT mesh fan controller. I can my AMD1075T down to 14 degree ldle and no hihger than 45 degrees at load with my overclock.


I'll be using a Lian Li PC-Q08 m-ITX case, so I'm limited to the 25mm width unfortunately, otherwise a pretty good suggestion 



FreedomEclipse said:


> the OP is talking about cooling a radiator, not a case, the AP121 for case cooling is pretty good.
> 
> Jergergrim -  check these out
> 
> ...


I'll check that one up now, cheers


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 3, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the OP is talking about cooling a radiator, not a case, the AP121 for case cooling is pretty good.
> 
> Jergergrim -  check these out
> 
> ...



agree with u, but didn't also it will be great with radiator, specially when when u put it to push air on radiator to out side the case, no hot air will be stick inside.
u know high speed air directed penetration on radiator make it freezing, u right about those fans it will a bit more noisy over others in same RPM speed, but performance in 1st place i see.

i like corsair fans too, it's also great


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 3, 2012)

Hayder_Master said:


> agree with u, but didn't also it will be great with radiator, specially when when u put it to push air on radiator to out side the case, no hot air will be stick inside.
> u know high speed air directed penetration on radiator make it freezing, u right about those fans it will a bit more noisy over others in same RPM speed, but performance in 1st place i see.
> 
> i like corsair fans too, it's also great



you are missing the point hayder - its not about if the fans spin fast or not (or if they channel the air) its all about *Static Pressure* when it comes to choosing fans for watercooling. e.g. how much air it can force through the radiator. having it in push pull configuration helps though but there are better options available then the air penetrator set


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 3, 2012)

Law-II said:


> Hi
> 
> Fans that have the most fins, these will produce the most static pressure for a rad, something more like this -  http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...Shark-Black-Edition-Luefter-120mm::15489.html  if you can find one with a brand name you trust, all the better.
> 
> ...



Quoted static pressure for that particular fan you posted is much lower than 2


----------



## Jegergrim (Jun 3, 2012)

Law-II said:


> Hi
> 
> Fans that have the most fins, these will produce the most static pressure for a rad, something more like this -  http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...Shark-Black-Edition-Luefter-120mm::15489.html  if you can find one with a brand name you trust, all the better.
> 
> ...



That fan seems to push alot of air as in CFM, but very low Static Pressure :/

So far I see Gentle Typhoon 1850 or BeQuiet 2200 RPM as the best available fans, being 2.0 and 2.7 pressure respectively, keeping in mind the noise is kept down and the overall quality of the build


----------



## Sinzia (Jun 3, 2012)

I have two of the new Corsair SP-120 High Pressure fans for testing, and I must say these are great fans! Similar to the Scythe GT's, and a bit less money than them too, with slightly better looks.


----------



## radrok (Jun 3, 2012)

Sinzia said:


> I have two of the new Corsair SP-120 High Pressure fans for testing, and I must say these are great fans! Similar to the Scythe GT's, and a bit less money than them too, with slightly better looks.



Have you got some data to share please? I'm curious about em


----------



## Law-II (Jun 3, 2012)

Jegergrim said:


> That fan seems to push alot of air as in CFM, but very low Static Pressure :/
> 
> So far I see Gentle Typhoon 1850 or BeQuiet 2200 RPM as the best available fans, being 2.0 and 2.7 pressure respectively, keeping in mind the noise is kept down and the overall quality of the build



Hi

This was an example of the style of fan with multiple fins!, not a recomendation; go with the Gentle Typhoon 1850

atb

Law-II


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 3, 2012)

Jegergrim, have you considered a member of the forum purchasing the fans for you and mailing them to you??


----------



## Jegergrim (Jun 3, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Jegergrim, have you considered a member of the forum purchasing the fans for you and mailing them to you??



I was lucky to find both the Gentle Typhoons and BeQuiet fans in two different German shops, so I decided to order one of each, and decide once and for all which is the superior. The Corsair fans on the other hand I can buy in Denmark, found them available, if the two other fans don't suffice in Static Pressure, I'll grab the SP120 

Thanks for the idea though, might be I could use a hand like that sometime in the future


----------



## mm67 (Jun 3, 2012)

You can buy Gentle Typhoons from Aquatuning. That Corsair fan doesn't seem so special in these videos :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcXcz2VU0Q4&feature=relmfu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slQyPkLzUSY&feature=relmfu


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 3, 2012)

mm67 said:


> You can buy Gentle Typhoons from Aquatuning. That Corsair fan doesn't seem so special in these videos :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcXcz2VU0Q4&feature=relmfu
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slQyPkLzUSY&feature=relmfu



the SP120 cant beat the GTs at the same rpm. but with GTs they only go upto 1850rpm before they require being plugged in via a 4pin molex cable instead of 3pin fan connector and that creates a problem for those who wish to use a fan controller as the controller might not accept 4 pin molex

Scythe used to make 2150rpm GTs but they stopped that a long time ago. now it goes from 1850rpm to 3000rpm, 4200rpm & 5400rpm.

you might not think its special but it addresses a limitation with the gentle typhoons.


----------



## mm67 (Jun 3, 2012)

Molex to 3-Pin adapters are not so expensive if someone wants to use GT AP-29's, those don't even need much power : http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=608 . I have a couple of them but they are way too loud for me.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 3, 2012)

If you are looking for static pressure, then you should be looking at 120mmx38mm fans.  I am running all GTs now, but I miss my Panflos, which were as quiet if not quieter because of the pitch, and pushed more air.  Also, most high end 38mm fans are built to industrial standards, so have great bearings and longevity.

EDIT:  OOPS, sorry, I just saw you already ordered your fans.  Next time, keep your eyes open for the 38mms.


----------



## Jegergrim (Jun 4, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> If you are looking for static pressure, then you should be looking at 120mmx38mm fans.  I am running all GTs now, but I miss my Panflos, which were as quiet if not quieter because of the pitch, and pushed more air.  Also, most high end 38mm fans are built to industrial standards, so have great bearings and longevity.
> 
> EDIT:  OOPS, sorry, I just saw you already ordered your fans.  Next time, keep your eyes open for the 38mms.



Wasn't an option as the Lian Li PC-Q08 case I use don't have the nescessary clearance between the PSU and fan to inhabit anything larger than 25mm fan.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 4, 2012)

mm67 said:


> You can buy Gentle Typhoons from Aquatuning. That Corsair fan doesn't seem so special in these videos :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcXcz2VU0Q4&feature=relmfu
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slQyPkLzUSY&feature=relmfu



Gentle Typhoon's don't have a good air pressure. Enermax Magma 2200RPM version has a pretty good air pressure (almost 2mm mm-H2O).

Other option is Xigmatek XAF-F1256 with 1,6 mm-H2O.


----------



## radrok (Jun 4, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> Gentle Typhoon's don't have a good air pressure. Enermax Magma 2200RPM version has a pretty good air pressure (almost 2mm mm-H2O).
> 
> Other option is Xigmatek XAF-F1256 with 1,6 mm-H2O.



The fans you are talking about are 80mm, there is no 120mm @ 2200 RPM as far as I know, only 1500 RPM.

http://www.enermax.com/home.php?fn=eng/product_a1_1_2&lv0=4&lv1=13&no=32

Also take manufacturer's number with a grain of salt, they are always much more than what they really are.

http://martinsliquidlab.org/2010/11/04/120mm-fan-testing-on-an-mcr120-radiator-round-6-summary/


----------



## purecain (Jun 4, 2012)

im using a couple of apache black 120's and after 4 months use they are definatly recommended.
silent at medium speeds... impressive...


----------



## Jegergrim (Jun 4, 2012)

purecain said:


> im using a couple of apache black 120's and after 4 months use they are definatly recommended.
> silent at medium speeds... impressive...



I unfortunately chose not to run with them, because the spec sheet somehow felt 'fishy': I was unable to justify a fan running 900rpm under BeQuiet 2200 RPM, whilst almost having the exact same stats, even at a muuch lower noise level. It just sounded to good to be true 

On the otherhand once I reviece my BeQuiest Shadow Wings High Speed and Gentle Typhoon 1850 I'll come back and offer my subjective review of which is best


----------



## Nordic (Jun 5, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I have a pair of Sunon 120mm fans that move 150cfm at full speed, but with a start-up voltage of 5v. They run well and quiet at low speeds, but if you ever wanted to go for that max overclock and didn't really care about sound they get loud and move a ridiculous amount of air. NewEgg doesn't have the particular one I have anymore, but it is this: SUNON PMD1212PTB1-A 120x120x25mm Double Ball Beari...



http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...Ball_Bearing_Fan_-1500_CFM_PMD1212PTB1-A.html
Here they are. All 54 db and 150cfm at full speed.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 8, 2012)

I personally like them Alpenfohn fohn 140 (wing boost is nice too)  the BeQuiet! silentwings 140mm is awesome too. Scythe Kaze Maru 2 140mm medium is nice too

I believe they are all 140mm with 120mm fan holes


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm tempted to try one of those corsair SP120 fans for my H70. I think I'm officially over GTs. Bearing noise sucks, and sucks worse under any sort of fan control. They're good fans but I don't think they're worth the price given those faults.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 9, 2012)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I'm tempted to try one of those corsair SP120 fans for my H70. I think I'm officially over GTs. Bearing noise sucks, and sucks worse under any sort of fan control. They're good fans but I don't think they're worth the price given those faults.



If you do, Id like to hear what you think of them.


----------



## Jegergrim (Jun 14, 2012)

I finally recieved all my packages, including the two fans, but to my misfortune they accidentally sent me the 1500 RPM Be Quiet fan and not the high-speed 2200 RPM, they told me to keep the fan and shipped me the 2200 RPM version aswell, I'll come back with my input how Gentle Typhoon vs these German fans


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 14, 2012)

Jegergrim said:


> I finally recieved all my packages, including the two fans, but to my misfortune they accidentally sent me the 1500 RPM Be Quiet fan and not the high-speed 2200 RPM, they told me to keep the fan and shipped me the 2200 RPM version aswell, I'll come back with my input how Gentle Typhoon vs these German fans



thats real nice customer service for you.

I once ordered a set of cathode tubes from a small retailer based up in scotland since i was ordering some other stuff from them too. Unfortunately despite them wrapping them in buble wrap 1 tube from a set was completely crushed when it arrived and was no good to me.

when I sent them an email they told me to keep the working tube as a spare and sent me another set entirely free so at least i would have a matching set instead of an odd looking one.

It might not of been a big or expensive item that broke, but its the small things that some companies/retailers do that put them above the rest of bigger names.

Unfortunately for them, they are quite a small business so they cant always bulk order or stock as many items as bigger retailers with their big fancy warehouses. Their prices suffer a little because of it. I might not purchase big items from them but i always have a look at their site first for anything i need before i hit the bigger retailers.


----------



## nleksan (Jun 15, 2012)

Are the Akasa fans still the best for 140mm rads? I have been looking at the B-Gears Blaster @ 3.25mmHg and that seems really nice, for an XSPC EX420...


----------



## Jegergrim (Jun 15, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> thats real nice customer service for you.
> 
> I once ordered a set of cathode tubes from a small retailer based up in scotland since i was ordering some other stuff from them too. Unfortunately despite them wrapping them in buble wrap 1 tube from a set was completely crushed when it arrived and was no good to me.
> 
> ...



I totally agree, costumer service is such a big deal for me when buying online. There has been times where I wish I should have looked certain retailers/shops up on costumer service before ordering, since when you order bigger packages, say graphics card and motherboards/cases, you really want them there to support you incase something goes wrong. Else you kinda feel "cheated", and the negotiations can take long enough for one to fret over an exciting buy...

I had my second last build ruines cause of bad service, and the fault was entirely theirs, instead of having to build it during a nice week off from schools, I ended up building it during exam periods where it was no fun to even use it afterwards...

Anyhow, this time I'll have an extra fan to review, and test on the radiator, which makes it a whole lot easier, might even (if I can make room) go for push pull, using the high-speed as push


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 15, 2012)

nleksan said:


> Are the Akasa fans still the best for 140mm rads? I have been looking at the B-Gears Blaster @ 3.25mmHg and that seems really nice, for an XSPC EX420...



Don't trust those ratings. That said I own a pair of those and they're nice fans just not very noise efficient. As with all ball bearing fans you may start to hear them after awhile, especially if you lower their speed. I can't really recommend a rad fan yet. Haven't researched that as recently as case fans.


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 15, 2012)

It's bugging me that every fan discussed in this thread and the ones in the store MT Alex linked lack PWM. Am I missing something or does PWM take away performance from high static-pressure fans?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 15, 2012)

_JP_ said:


> It's bugging me that every fan discussed in this thread and the ones in the store MT Alex linked lack PWM. Am I missing something or does PWM take away performance from high static-pressure fans?



If you do a little re-search, you will find that there are a serious lack of high RPM PWM fans....

Apart from the stock fans that ship with the closed loop and some air coolers that can crank upto almost 3000rpm. you cant really buy a pwm fan that goes beyond 1300rpm from any retailer.


----------



## radrok (Jun 15, 2012)

I found that the only good 140mm fans for radiators are Aerocool Sharks, the Noiseblocker PK3 makes an annoying noise and the others are all sleeve bearings  and Noctua doesn't push a good amount of CFM for my likings.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 17, 2012)

I've made my determination for both case and rad fans. Noise/airflow/pressure/bearing type and life length. These have it all. Yes the LEDs can be turned off.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835214034

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835214035


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 17, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If you do a little re-search, you will find that there are a serious lack of high RPM PWM fans....
> 
> Apart from the stock fans that ship with the closed loop and some air coolers that can crank upto almost 3000rpm. you cant really buy a pwm fan that goes beyond 1300rpm from any retailer.


Yeah, I have noticed and it's a shame, imo. 
I usually end up searching for fans on eBay. Besides having more variety overall, Delta/Adda/AVC/Nexus fans can be found there, plus Be Quiet! fans, which aren't available here.
btw, could you guys check if this is a good fan for rads? It's listed as having a SP of 2.7 and has PWM.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 17, 2012)

_JP_ said:


> Yeah, I have noticed and it's a shame, imo.
> I usually end up searching for fans on eBay. Besides having more variety overall, Delta/Adda/AVC/Nexus fans can be found there, plus Be Quiet! fans, which aren't available here.
> btw, could you guys check if this is a good fan for rads? It's listed as having a SP of 2.7 and has PWM.



thats a rebranded YateLoon fan. 2.7 is quite good but stock fans that come with the H70/H80 (dunno if they use the same fans for the H50 & 60) do 7.7mmH2o at full speed though it does sound like a jet engine.


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you for the info. I'm not familiar with the brand, that's why I was asking. Yate-Loon fans are not bad, I agree, but I have had some fail on me. 
So the stock fans on the closed-loops are usually the best ones. Understood.


----------



## radrok (Jun 17, 2012)

_JP_ said:


> So the stock fans on the closed-loops are usually the best ones. Understood.



Can't beat Gentle Typhoons Noise/CFM wise, if noise is not an issue then go with Deltas/San Ace or even the 150+ CFM Koolance fan but the gains with an high RPM fan are not worthy the noise.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 17, 2012)

radrok said:


> Can't beat Gentle Typhoons Noise/CFM wise, if noise is not an issue then go with Deltas/San Ace or even the 150+ CFM Koolance fan but the gains with an high RPM fan are not worthy the noise.



If noise is an issue you can use a fan controller.


----------



## radrok (Jun 17, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If noise is an issue you can use a fan controller.



I agree but you can't undervolt well some of the high RPM fans, they tend to make strange noises and they don't spin at all under 7v.

Anyway I can't hear my setup at all with loads of 1850 GTs and some Aerocool 140mm Sharks.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 27, 2012)

well I decided to get a 120mm SP & AF versions of the corsair fans for a test, I'll let you know what i think compared to my 1850rpm GTs


----------



## nleksan (Jun 30, 2012)

I just tore apart an old Dell E510 and was surprised to find a Delta 120x38mm 150cfm fan hidden inside! I am working on converting it to a standard fan pinout but I would say that it is probably worth a shot to look at craigslist and see if you can't snag one or two for yourself!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 30, 2012)

I love how ppl just post with what they own or what you should but didnt ask this one simple question


Here's the key question.... What radiator are you running? The Corsair one? What version..

Some work better with low fan speeds, some are made for high speeds..

The radiator I'm using work better on low rpm fan speeds. Even if I choose to up there speeds I hardly get any added cooling just because of the design of the rad 

Any ways just to comment on the OP's question... Get a low to variable speed high static pressure fan with the lowest Db so it's not screaming in your ears..

For the Corsair one your doing to need a high speed fan... Or a low speed High static fan if you want the noise down to a min.

Edit* I used, use Noctua 120's low speed high pressure on the old H100 and now on my Swiftec rad... 5.4Ghz and 52C max


----------



## radrok (Jun 30, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> The radiator I'm using work better on low rpm fan speeds.



It's not like that if you put a high speed fan on a low FPI radiator you get less performance... lol.

By going higher RPM you'll never be wrong, unless you mind the added noise, but if a radiator is optimized for low speed fans doesn't mean you get less performance with higher speed fans, you ALWAYS get more performance from more CFM and static pressure, you don't get that much of an improvement over low RPM fans but you don't get worse performance.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 30, 2012)

radrok said:


> It's not like that if you put a high speed fan on a low FPI radiator you get less performance... lol.
> 
> By going higher RPM you'll never be wrong, unless you mind the added noise, but if a radiator is optimized for low speed fans doesn't mean you get less performance with higher speed fans, you ALWAYS get more performance from more CFM and static pressure, you don't get that much of an improvement over low RPM fans but you don't get worse performance.



lol you just answered your own question


----------



## nleksan (Jun 30, 2012)

I just found it interesting that this old Dell had a Delta 120x38mm fan hiding inside. 38mm fans are almost guaranteed to generate higher SP, so grabbing a few of them off craigslist for the cheap seems like a worthwhile idea *shrug*


----------



## radrok (Jun 30, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> lol you just answered your own question



There never was a question, you just said something that doesn't make sense.


This 


fullinfusion said:


> The radiator I'm using work better on low rpm fan speeds.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 30, 2012)

What do you guys have to say about cougar fans. 60 cfm, 1.7 pressure, 18 db. I have one and it  is inaudible but doesn't seem to move much air.


----------



## nleksan (Jun 30, 2012)

I have been wondering about Cougar fans myself... They have the 120 and 140 models on sale @ Newegg for $ 10 or so, I just don't have any experience with them. The SP seems to be a bit low for what I would need on a radiator (XSPC EX420 with 19 split-fins per inch so 38fpi sorta). I have heard nothing but good things about them, but when it comes to rads I see people using them for Corsair SLCs, XSPC RX Rads and the like, nothing with high fin density.


----------



## radrok (Jun 30, 2012)

^You'd ideally want some screamers on high fin density or 1850 GTs push pull


----------



## Nordic (Jul 1, 2012)

nleksan said:


> I have been wondering about Cougar fans myself... They have the 120 and 140 models on sale @ Newegg for $ 10 or so, I just don't have any experience with them. The SP seems to be a bit low for what I would need on a radiator (XSPC EX420 with 19 split-fins per inch so 38fpi sorta). I have heard nothing but good things about them, but when it comes to rads I see people using them for Corsair SLCs, XSPC RX Rads and the like, nothing with high fin density.



Cougars are almost identical to noctua's NF-P12 in specs and shape. Have any experience with those?


----------

